# release



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

[ame="http://youtu.be/oxjhszmgeVk"]double release[/ame]


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Robby. Who was the lucky angler, you or the camera operator?


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

How long to do you hold them after a good fight, and how do you hold them?


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Nice catch! Assuming your using bluegills. What size do you use? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

HAHAHA! "Yea...are you watchin' what you're doin'?"


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I was somewhat disappointed in the size of the flathead. Channel cats made a long night and I was a little short tempered with my cameraman.

She shot the first catch through the back window of the pontoon with her phone video but it was too far away to make anything out. I was sure that first flat was 50+ till I saw it. 

I guess I need to let her video her puppy or something to get more used to the camera.


----------

